# Celtics trade idea



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Just wondered what you guys thought - works under the trade checker.

Boston trades:
Lafrentz
Banks
Allen
Picks/Cash

Orlando trades:
Steve Francis


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Banks, Allen, seems like the Celtics would be 'dumping' players to the Magic. What's LaFrentz's contract?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd do it but take Banks out of the trade. I just dont feel like we need another PG. Nelson and Diener with Hill occasionally should be enough. Allen would be a solid pick up. LaFrentz wouldn't be too bad, though his contract is fugly. But it would expire when it's time to reup Howard.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> I'd do it but take Banks out of the trade. I just dont feel like we need another PG. Nelson and Diener with Hill occasionally should be enough. Allen would be a solid pick up. LaFrentz wouldn't be too bad, though his contract is fugly. But it would expire when it's time to reup Howard.


Just FYI, Banks is a free agent after this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I don't like it. Banks stinks and his contract isn't all that valuable. Allen is intriguing, but he's undersized and has had a lot of off the court issues. And LaFrentz has a ridiculous contract.

I'd consider something if Kendrick Perkins were involved.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Banks...Stinks?

You have got to watch more C's games. Banks is a great defender and his offense is coming along.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd probably do it, especially if the Celtics threw in a pick. Unfortunately, that deal is likely better than what we're actually going to get.


----------

